# Weird question



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi there- I am a week past tt and feel pretty good some days and pretty crappy others. I guess that's normal.

Weird coughing and throat clearing.

My question is concerning what I believe happened in recovery. At least I think it was recovery.

After going out on the table my first conscious feeling was this searing white hot pain where the incision was. I remember saying/yelling hurt! hurt! as hard as I could. Someone said "just a sec, then I heard someone else say 'Dilaudid' then I was not in pain..

I finally came around later, not a clue about timelines. Has this ever happened to anybody?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

hmf4775 said:


> Hi there- I am a week past tt and feel pretty good some days and pretty crappy others. I guess that's normal.
> 
> Weird coughing and throat clearing.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I imagine no two experiences are exactly alike. I had a strange feeling when I finally was aware of noises etc. I wasn't in pain but I wanted quiet. and my throat felt hot. They asked my pain level. I used my fingers to indicate and never opened my eyes.

I suppose I can share this now. I "came to" during my hysterectomy. I was yelling "ow, ow, ow"! The stunned surgical team said "you can feel that"? I replied "yes!" The next thing I could remember was the recovery room.

So there you have it, coming to was my biggest fear during this surgery and I told *every* hospital staff person I spoke with that I did not want this happening this time. The poor anesthesia team really got an earful, and they must have listened! I could not imagine coming to whilst they were working on the upper end! It was bad enough on the other end...:rolleyes:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ouch.

I did not have that experience. The nurse kept waking me up to ask me my pain level. All I wanted to do was stay asleep. I really wanted to something like "would you please just let me sleep...if my pain wakes me up, you'll be the first to know..."

My husband had a full-on overdose of Dilaudid in the hospital after a surgery. To help him manage pain, they gave him a little push-button thingy, and he would push the button and it would automatically dispense the pain meds, but there was (supposed to be) a limit, so if he pushed it too often, the machine would basically ignore him. They mis-programmed the machine, so he was given WAYYYYYY more than he should have been given. I don't recall exactly what happened, but I know I saw something that alarmed me, and I went to the nurses station and said I think he's overdosing. I've NEVER seen nurses move so fast! Honestly, thank goodness he wasn't alone in the room...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I "came to" during my hysterectomy. I was yelling "ow, ow, ow"! The stunned surgical team said "you can feel that"? I replied "yes!"


Double-ouch!


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I know I woke up with some pain, but just a general pain in my throat region, nothing I didn't expect I guess. Pre-surgery my dr. gives a dose of Celebrex and Lyrica that is supposed to help with post-op pain. After surgery I was given Fentanyl, that was good stuff lol.

However, I know what you're talking about, that happened when I had a same-day-surgery laparoscopy for endometriosis. I woke up in excruciating pain. They gave me something and after about an hour sent me home. I was sick for two days after, I assumed from the medication they had me on. Hindsight, I think it was the anesthesia as I had the same stomach issues this surgery. Nothing like throwing up right after throat surgery.


----------

